
The 'doomsday' scenario:  what happens if the shutdown drags on - spking
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/politics-news/doomsday-scenario-here-s-what-happens-if-shutdown-drags-n955946
======
makerofspoons
It is crazy to me we continue to allow our leaders to have this government
shutdown football to play with. Change the law so that by default the previous
level of funding is re-authorized if no new deal is reached or better yet
trigger a reelection of our representatives if they fail to reach a new
funding deal.

~~~
matte_black
Triggering re-election can be a motivation for causing a long shutdown.
Falling back to sensible defaults is good enough.

~~~
jbob2000
No, this doesn't work either. You need a threat to get people to talk to each
other and resolve issues, otherwise dissenters will just happily continue
dissenting, riding on the "defaults". _Usually_ the threat of starving an
entire country is enough to get people to act, but this is a special time with
special people.

~~~
matte_black
The entire country will not starve because of a government shutdown.

What's real special is that this shutdown could be ended in an instant by
giving one minor concession and one side really doesn't want to do it, for
mostly symbolic reasons.

~~~
beart
I honestly do not know which side you are referring to as your statement could
apply to either and be true.

~~~
matte_black
I carefully worded it so I would not get downvoted to hell. But some people
will know what I’m talking about.

------
RickJWagner
I usually disagree with Cher on political matters, but on this one she has
Tweeted a good point.

Cher is urging 'her side' (Democrats) to yield and allow the sought-after
funding. Her reasoning is that people are being hurt by the shutdown, the
Democrats can be the 'hero' by bringing the change that re-opens the
government.

I think she may be right on this one.

~~~
cannonedhamster
She's not. If Democrats give in to the demands of Pres. Trump it will only
embolden him that his methods work. Democrats have nothing to lose, they
passed a clean bill, they offered money for border security, etc. Democrats
tried negotiating in good faith, Pres. Trump has his opinions literally
dictated by Fox News and right wing pundits, which means that even his own
party can't even count on him.

This is entirely meant to be a distraction from the Mueller investigations so
Pres. Trump has no vested interest in ending it. He had 2 years in which to
get the funding passed unopposed, he chose not to. This is entirely a
manufactured controversy intended to distract. Anything the Democrats did
agree to would immediately be thrown out by Pres. Trump. The only person who
can end the shutdown is the President.

